# Kurios: Schlüpper-Alarm im Trailer zur irrwitzigen Actionkomödie 'Hentai Kamen 2'!



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. November 2016)

*Kurios: Schlüpper-Alarm im Trailer zur irrwitzigen Actionkomödie 'Hentai Kamen 2'!*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Kurios: Schlüpper-Alarm im Trailer zur irrwitzigen Actionkomödie 'Hentai Kamen 2'!* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Kurios: Schlüpper-Alarm im Trailer zur irrwitzigen Actionkomödie 'Hentai Kamen 2'!*


----------



## xpSyk (28. November 2016)

*Kurios: Schlüpper-Alarm im Trailer zur irrwitzigen Actionkomödie 'Hentai Kamen 2'!*

₍₍ ᕕ(´◓⌓◔)ᕗ⁾⁾


----------



## hanfi104 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Kurios: Schlüpper-Alarm im Trailer zur irrwitzigen Actionkomödie 'Hentai Kamen 2'!*

Was sind den Schlüpper? Meint ihr Schlüp*f*er?


----------



## Homerclon (28. November 2016)

*AW: Kurios: Schlüpper-Alarm im Trailer zur irrwitzigen Actionkomödie 'Hentai Kamen 2'!*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Was sind den Schlüpper? Meint ihr Schlüp*f*er?


Schlüpper ist ein Mundart-Begriff für Unterhose.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher aus welchem Dialekt der Begriff stammt, oder ob dieser in mehreren Dialekten bekannt ist.


----------



## Amon (29. November 2016)

*AW: Kurios: Schlüpper-Alarm im Trailer zur irrwitzigen Actionkomödie 'Hentai Kamen 2'!*

Also bei uns im Pott sagt man da auch Schlüpper oder Plinte zu.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Freakless08 (29. November 2016)

*AW: Kurios: Schlüpper-Alarm im Trailer zur irrwitzigen Actionkomödie 'Hentai Kamen 2'!*

Der erste Teil war schon nur halbwegs in der SchleFaZ "Edition" zu ertragen. Kalkofe und Rütten, bitte übernehmen sie.... 
Vorher aber noch Sharknado 4


----------



## Amon (29. November 2016)

*AW: Kurios: Schlüpper-Alarm im Trailer zur irrwitzigen Actionkomödie 'Hentai Kamen 2'!*

Hentai Kamen is Kult! Du Banause! 😆😉

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## mkm2907 (29. November 2016)

*AW: Kurios: Schlüpper-Alarm im Trailer zur irrwitzigen Actionkomödie 'Hentai Kamen 2'!*

Super Gaudi. Bei solchen Filmen rollen mir die Eier aus dem Sack. Top Unterhaltung garantiert...Nun muß ich aber wieder in meine Zelle zurück, meine Medikamente nehmen....Muhahaha.....


----------



## M4j0r_BofH (29. November 2016)

*AW: Kurios: Schlüpper-Alarm im Trailer zur irrwitzigen Actionkomödie 'Hentai Kamen 2'!*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Schlüpper ist ein Mundart-Begriff für Unterhose.
> Bin mir aber nicht sicher aus welchem Dialekt der Begriff stammt, oder ob dieser in mehreren Dialekten bekannt ist.



Dor Sachse kennts auch


----------



## Cobar (29. November 2016)

*AW: Kurios: Schlüpper-Alarm im Trailer zur irrwitzigen Actionkomödie 'Hentai Kamen 2'!*

SchleFaZ 2017, ick hör dir trapsen.

Solche Filme eignen sich doch immer wieder perfekt für einen schönen alkoholgetränkten Abend mit Peter (Päääter) Rütten und Oliver (Kalki) Kalkofe.
Zuerst aber der Film des Jahres: Sharknado 4 am Freitag als SchleFaZ


----------

